# Receiving Offerings an Element of Worship?



## CharlieJ (Dec 13, 2011)

I notice that WCF 21 does not mention receiving monetary offerings as an element of worship. Do the standards discuss this elsewhere? Historically, I imagine that all Reformed churches have taken up monetary collections in some way or other. Did they do it apart from worship?


----------



## mvdm (Dec 13, 2011)

Heidelberg Catechism Lord's Day 38 specifically mentions the bringing of offerings as part of worship on the Lord's day.


----------



## J. Dean (Dec 13, 2011)

Technically speaking, isn't ALL of our obedience and submission to God an act of worship?


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 13, 2011)

It is not in the Westminster Confession of Faith "Of Religions Worship and the Sabbath Day," as you point out as an element of worship.

It is in the Directory of Public Worship (which is attached as advisory to the PCA's adopted constitutional standards).




> Presbyterian Church in America (PCA)
> Directory of Public Worship
> 
> CHAPTER 54
> ...


----------



## Croghanite (Dec 13, 2011)

Your quote is from the PCA's DIRECTORY FOR THE WORSHIP OF GOD and not the Westminster Directory for the Publick Worship of God



Scott1 said:


> It is not in the Westminster Confession of Faith "Of Religions Worship and the Sabbath Day," as you point out as element of worship.
> 
> Yet, it is in the Westminster Directory of Public Worship (which is attached as advisory to the PCA's adopted constitutional standards) and also in the PCA's Book of Church Order (and all other Presbyterian ones I'm aware of ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, Joe you are correct, and the citation is now updated.

Having glanced through the Directory of "Publick" Worship produced by the Westminster divines, I'm not seeing a section for collection of offerings-
http://www.reformed.org/documents/wcf_standards/index.html

Do you know if it is there or attached as an appendix?

Also, the language used in the PCA "Directory for Worship" appears to follow the Westminster Directory in some places- does anyone know if this was based on a revision adopted in the American colonies, etc.? The adopted Confession and Catechisms appear to be 98% the same.


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 13, 2011)

For what it's worth - Our practice is that we place offering boxes in the back of the sanctuary. Those who choose to give place their tithes and offerings in them either before the service or after. Occasionally a visitor will ask "I was expecting a plate to be passed (at least once!) but that did not happen. I would like to give, how do I do that?" We point them to the boxes.


----------



## Croghanite (Dec 13, 2011)

Your quote is still titled_ Westminster Directory of Public Worship_. It should be clear that your quote is from the PCA BCO.

I know of no place in the westminster standards that shows receiving money to be an element of worship nor money being collected during the service.

Some churches keep a box on a table where folks can put their offerings before or after the service.




Scott1 said:


> Yes, Joe you are correct, and the citation is now updated.
> 
> Having glanced through the Directory of "Publick" Worship produced by the Westminster divines, I'm not seeing a section for collection of offerings-
> The Westminster Confession of Faith Subordinate Documents
> ...


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Croghanite said:


> Some churches keep a box on a table where folks can put their offerings before or after the service.





rbcbob said:


> For what it's worth - Our practice is that we place offering boxes in the back of the sanctuary.



As does ours,
(I appreciate the practice)

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




J. Dean said:


> Technically speaking, isn't ALL of our obedience and submission to God an act of worship?



In a general way of speaking yes.

But Scripture is also quite specific in saying what God will have as worship of Him. (A good list of Scripture proofs is in the Westminster Confession at Chapter XXI.).

That includes worship that is corporate (public), in family, and individual (private).

This is what is sometimes referred to as the regulative principle of principle (Scripture explicitly regulates how God will be worshiped).


----------



## elnwood (Dec 14, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> But Scripture is also quite specific in saying what God will have as worship of Him. (A good list of Scripture proofs is in the Westminster Confession at Chapter XXI.).
> 
> That includes worship that is corporate (public), in family, and individual (private).
> 
> This is what is sometimes referred to as the regulative principle of principle (Scripture explicitly regulates how God will be worshiped).



In keeping with the title of this thread, how do we determine whether taking offerings is an element of worship? The RPW dictates that the Bible is to be the source that regulates our worship, but what exegetical principles determines if something is an element of worship or simply something that is commanded to be practiced outside of worship?


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 14, 2011)

elnwood said:


> what exegetical principles determines if something is an element of worship or simply something that is commanded to be practiced outside of worship?



You will get some good answers here.

Our starting point is what the Scripture explicitly, or by "good and necessary consequence" reveals is God's commands of how He will be worshipped:



> Westminster Confession
> 
> Chapter XXI
> Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day
> ...


----------

